# stump grinder on mini skid



## lawnguy (Jan 20, 2007)

i'm looking at terra power stump grinder for my toro dingo. i want to make stump grinding a specialty other than just lawn maint,since i don't use my dingo on a regular basis.i'm looking to get more out of the dingo & maybe be able to cut back on the lawn biz.this is a part time biz for me.i mow and maintain @30 yards/week and have a full time job. i've networked w/other lawn co's and tree co's to do their grinding.the tree co's don't want to just go and grind a stump.so they will refere me the people that just need a stump ground.and the lawn co's dont want to rent it for small jobs.i read some old posts from KOA MAN about his grinder & would like to hear from others to.i understand they may not be as fast as a rayco or carlton , but how much slower.any info would be great since i'm going next week to look at a grinder .


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jan 21, 2007)

Welcome to AS,MINI-SKID grinders the ones i've seen are much slower than purpose built stump grinders


----------



## lawnguy (Jan 21, 2007)

i have used carlton grinders before,so when i demo a terra,i will gauge the time.i have a couple of stumps to do.how much slower(%) do you think it is?


----------



## climber1423 (Jan 21, 2007)

If you get one, get one that has its own engine. The hydaulic ones dont push the fliud fast enough to keep the wheel moving at high RPM's. There are ones that come with a 24 or 25 hp motor on them... Look in the video forum theres a bunch of videos from Ekka with his Kanga and his stumper attachment. 

Dan


----------



## lawnguy (Jan 21, 2007)

any idea the cost diff between the hydro & engine powered unit?i was told by terra , theirs is $3500.


----------



## climber1423 (Jan 22, 2007)

Im not sure truthfully! I never priced them out just read about them and watch ekka's and others videos...

Dan


----------



## woodchux (Jan 22, 2007)

I can guarantee that one with an engine will be MUCH higher than $3500


----------



## lawnguy (Jan 22, 2007)

i learned from a dealer today that the grinder ekka has is only sold in austrailia.they do not ship to U.S.it is made by kanga.i should be able to pick up one like terras and demo it this weekend.i dont expect it to be grind as fast as the carlton 2500 i've rented in the past,but if it is close i will be happy.also i learned that terra make these for other co's . i found the demo at ditch witch.
does anyone know where i could find more info/feedback on these grinders.alot of people looking at this thread,but not hearing as much as i thought on experience w/ these.do you guys think that there is a market for this among small tree co's & lawn maintenance guy that i could keep my dingo ?


----------



## woodchux (Jan 22, 2007)

What is the gpm on the dingo?


----------



## woodchux (Jan 22, 2007)

The stumper 280 operates on as little as 15 gpm flow.
http://stumper3500.com/stumper280/stump-grinder.html


----------



## lawnguy (Jan 22, 2007)

those are for a full size skid steer.my flow is 9gpm or 12gpm @ 3000 psi.most grinder attachments are 8.5-12gpm.


----------



## treesquirrel (Jan 23, 2007)

*Bobcat model SG30*

I'm selling my SG30 grinder which is made for the mini loaders MT 52 is what I had.that produce less than 16 GPM. Now on my S205 with full flow it does better but still too slow for production grinding.

It is OK for stumps under 12 inches but always cut off as much with the chainsaw before grinding. These small mini loader units are much slower and cut less per sweep so it is by no means a productioin grinder.

Plan to spend 20-30 minutes per stump of any size between 6-10 inches.

Good luck, Lemme know if you might want this one. I'm in Georgia and I have three cutter wheels for it. Your machine will have to have controls installed to run the depth and sweep functions. Simple toggle swithes.


----------



## epicus (Jan 30, 2007)

*mini stump grinder*

Hi lawnguy
I talked to terra about the sg13 grinder they say it works best on machines
with at least 10gal flow or better. I'm looking for one of these types to
use on a dingo myself, I think you have to look at it this way. I may not
be as fast as a designated machine, but if you could have it on your dingos
trailer it would save time if you where at a job and your customer ask if you
could grind a stump. And then use a designated for those all day stumping events.( it's just a thought ) I know when it comes to $$$$ you just have 
to think and research all angles..

:monkey:


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Feb 12, 2007)

I have the terra unit, its quite good - slightly slower than a 252 vermeer


----------



## epicus (Feb 12, 2007)

*triumph of death "OR " a puddle in the oneisis*

I saw a demo for the Toro Dingo stump grinder. It looks frustrating
or maybe the guy demoing it sucked ( I don't know whathever ). Also
the teeth on it are different, as in they aren't super teeth like on
a rayco 1625, so that's kinda lame. I would like to see a demo of 
the terra model....psssst.."HEY THOR YOU GOT ANY VIDEO OF THAT
THING"...That would be cool.opcorn: 

:monkey: 
hhmmm


----------

